# blade in the snow-gsd



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

here's my boy in the snow


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

hes sooo handsome, lovely pictures  x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

and more one with his toys


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> hes sooo handsome, lovely pictures  x


thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

Absolutly stunning pictures of Blade. He is gorgeous x


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

lovely pictures, i especially like 4 and 5 of the first set you posted.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

He really is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very Very handsome boy :thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah, blade is an absolute stunner.
he looks very luvable.
michelle xx


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup:
He really is a very very handsome dog!
Amazing pictures 
xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lovely pics, he has the most incredible eyes:001_wub:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thank you everyone for your lovely comments 
he is a very spoilt doggy!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thats one dog who certainly knows how to do the puppy eyes!!

Great pics:thumbup:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh yes he likes to talk with those eyes,makes u feel guilty if u tell him off as he'll just stare at u.
i am besotted with him,is it sad to say he is my son in a furrie suit?:lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup: are you sure he has enough toys :lol:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Great pics :thumbup: are you sure he has enough toys :lol:


thats only half of them!
he has a big plastic tub full of them!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

blade100 said:


> thats only half of them!
> he has a big plastic tub full of them!


Thats ok then I was worried for a min :lol:


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Lovely photos !


----------

